# Many parts to get rid of.



## dborsche (May 19, 2006)

I didn't see a classified section on this forum so if this is in the wrong place please let me know. I have a complete 94 jdm motor that I just pulled out of my car for a TT swap and I also have a 91 motor that originally came out of my car but it is incomplete. I have a lot of misc parts for an NA. I also have a black dashboard that is in good shape(right hand drive). All accessories for the dash are good. Give me a call if interested I'm located in the houston area. 713-828-5857


----------

